# Northern Mix seed recommendations



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I am seeking recommendations for a good Northern Mix seed. Here are some of the growing conditions:
Front yard: 2,500 sq. ft. full sun most of the day - high heat conditions. 
Back yard: 4,500 sq. ft. mixture of sun and some shade.

Last year overseeded with Lesco sun and shade park mix - I have attached the seed analysis label. I came up great and looked really good in the fall and spring. Looks a bit ragged now with the recent heat. Can I do better than the current grass selection? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

For the front with full sun, look for something without creeping fescue.

I am biased to pure bluegrass.

How shady is the shade in the back yard? Is it dense shade or lightly filtered by a fine leafed tree?


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

Back yard is light shade covering about 50% of the area- from trees and shade of the house when the sun moves to the front. 50% still gets plenty of sun. I would like to go with KBG, but I think it would involve a full reno, and not really ready for that right now.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

KBG takes longer to germinate than the other seeds. Did you water and baby your reseed long enough such that the Kentucky Bluegrass had a chance to come up? Or... did you stop babying the new seeds once you saw something green?


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I have an in-ground irrigation system - watered 5x day during the seeding period (3 weeks) to keep seed moist.
After 3 weeks reduced watering 3x day until all seed came in.
I see you are in the MA area - any recommendations? What has worked for you?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As mentioned, no need for FF in full or near full sun.

As far as Boreal CRF, it's the old cultivar. Think of it as the FF counterpart to KY31...an old cultivar. I think most of my FF is Boreal...it's ancient, and was there already. It's not terrible stuff, but I'm using newer cultivars now.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I've got some homework to do and read up on the various grass types. I love KBG, but rye is pretty close. I will probably reseed any thin spots this fall and I see a reno in the future - at least for the front.


----------

